# Hi from Chicago



## Finny (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Everybody!

I've been lurking around Sailnet for a while now. I'm from Chicago and love sailing around Lake Michigan with my good buddy's in the PMYC (Poor Man's Yacht Club) and partying on the North Wall. I had a 1990 Hunter 30T that got loose from its mooring in Monroe Harbor late last year. After smashing into the concrete wall, she was declared totaled by insurance. Anyway, I'm looking for a new boat and have found SailingDog's Boat Inspection Trip Tips post to be invaluable in my current boat search.


----------



## jjenkins3 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Finny,

I'm from Wheaton, about 25 miles west of Chicago. I'm just getting into sailing but i'e been a onlooker for a long time. If you ever get that boat, feel free to let me know, i'll come out and help you take it out haha.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

WOW! I didn't realize Hunter had been around so long? Was she wood?  


Welcome to the asylum


----------



## Finny (Mar 13, 2009)

Click here to see pic 
Good call, definitely a 1990, not a 1900. Here's a pic of some "wood" post-crash. I think the toerail saved her from sinking, personally. I don't understand why Hunter stopped using them...


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Dear God, they let anybody in here.
Where is the hell is the Admin when you need him?

Hey Finny! I just had a great idea! We should invite all of Sailnet to your big day!!!

To all Sailnetters and AFOC's. Finny and his lovely fiancee Lidnsey are tying the "Knot" in Grant Park this summer. 
Its a Park!, so if we all show up for the event he can't kick us out.

Send me a PM if you want the details.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

time to mobilize the 'terrorists', haven't 'destroyed' anything in at least a few weeks. not sure I can wait till summer. can we crash the bridal shower?


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Don't think I'll be available to crash the wedding. Where will they be honeymooning? Will there be a honeymoon crashing event? If Finny finds his replacement boat before the wedding can we paint Just Married on it?

Welcome to Sailnet and best wishes...MGM


----------



## jjenkins3 (Mar 16, 2009)

wow Grant Park, nice. Just make sure you didn't accidentally set the date for the Taste of Chicago. That would be like having 200 caterers!


----------



## Finny (Mar 13, 2009)

The honeymoon is in antigua then the BVI, and if you can find us, I'll buy you your first round. Oh and it's Lindsey, not Lidnsey and if you & your Sailnet buddies wanna crash it, they have to sail there too! No driving...


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry bout that, Speling neber ws won if me stromgerr sebjext.
Ask the Dog, he'll tell you.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Hmmm, I know a Lindsey but I've never met a Lidnsey. Makes her sound like an exotic Scandinavian. Perhpas she'll consider changing her name. You should talk to her about it, and if she agrees, then sailortjk1 was on the cutting edge. Think of it, Lidnesy Finny, everyone could call her Liddy Fin for short, that's a great sailors name.   :laugher :laugher


----------



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey Finny!

I met you a couple months ago at a PMYC meeting!
Good luck in your search...I'm sure I'll be seein' ya around!

-Kristen


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I'll bet you were glad that it was only a Hunter that got mashed up. Some moron tried telling me you were dumb enough to try to sail it to Waukegon with the chainplates dragging in the water afterward. What kind of Bayliner are you looking at now?


----------



## Finny (Mar 13, 2009)

sailaway21 said:


> I'll bet you were glad that it was only a Hunter that got mashed up. Some moron tried telling me you were dumb enough to try to sail it to Waukegon with the chainplates dragging in the water afterward. What kind of Bayliner are you looking at now?


Actually no, it was heartbreaking. It was like losing my first love. I was happy it was totaled as once I saw what was left I knew it would never be the same.

As for how "dumb" I was, I did not _try_ to sail it to Waukegan from Chicago (~35 NM), I did sail it there! Despite a hole in the deck, the loss of our engine, and towards the end of our journey, the loss of our steering (gotta love the emergency tiller), we made it in one piece. I did have two other boats sailing next to us the whole time, in case something did go wrong. But to me, the dumb thing to do would be to pay the couple THOUSAND dollars to have it towed to Waukegan, when instead I can have one last sail on her before she leaves me forever (more than I can say for that first love)...oh, and the chainplates were not dragging in the water, but there were a few stanchions dragging along the way. 

As for the new boat, I'm looking at affordable coastal cruisers, since that is what I'll be doing with it...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A wedding during Taste would be bad enough, Lollapalooza worse. I'm in the area. Nice to meet ya...


----------

